# List of Newly Formed Companies



## jalla (21 Apr 2006)

Anyone know where I can get this freely on line. I know it is available as I have used it before.

Thanks,

J


----------



## gel (21 Apr 2006)

....www.cro.ie   ???


----------



## jalla (25 Apr 2006)

Gel,

Doesn't appear to provide a list. I have found this before but can't seem to get it anywhere now !!!

Can anyone else help ?

Thanks,

J


----------



## gordongekko (25 Apr 2006)

try  [broken link removed]


----------



## dam099 (26 Apr 2006)

gordongekko said:
			
		

> try [broken link removed]


 
Thats for Limited Partnerships not companies.

Try [broken link removed], click on an issue date and there will be a number of documents including one for new companies.


----------



## smiler (27 Apr 2006)

Jalla

Have a look at www.companysetup.ie

It might be what you are looking for.


----------



## graceis.com (15 Jun 2006)

You can also try STUBBS Gazette, they did publish a list of new companies and I know of many people who use this list as a way to target new business..

Cheers

Aidan

PS I think it is sold under the BusinessPro name , www.businessPro.ie


----------



## Johno (15 Jun 2006)

Try www.vision-net.ie


----------

